# TdF Velogames Fantasy League



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright RBRers, time to step up to the plate and go for glory:

League Name: RBR TdF 2016
League Code: 132117311112

Bon Chance, Mon Amis!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

In! :thumbsup:


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Old Man in!


----------



## Neolithic (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm in.

I exercised the same care and rigor that I used for the Giro. That is to say, I have no idea what I'm doing. And since I was ridiculously lucky with the Giro I'm almost guaranteed to completely fail here on the TdF.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in again this year, and once again I am confident I will be pack fodder.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Wiffle Bats is ready to go!


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

You all know you can count on me.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Team Lanterne Rouge is doped to be in again this year.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wingandaprayer is in! And in the best position I'll see, tied for the lead! Thanks LostViking!


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Team Pinchflat is in.Here's hoping I can get at least 6 riders to finish this year!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Chain In Vain*

I am in! My first time to do the fantasy league. Chain in Vain!
I guess I don't get to see everyone's team until the start, when teams are locked?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I was gonna name my team something related to F| $!k saddles but I could not find enough diacritical marks.


----------



## keifla123 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am in as well.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

juno said:


> Team Pinchflat is in.Here's hoping I can get at least 6 riders to finish this year!


Pick Adam hansen and your guaranteed at least one!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man: Try "paa" instead of "på" - that translator did a job on your phrase! :thumbsup:

Nice jersey btw - this year's RBR Fantasy League Winner will be well-dressed...as will the latern rouge I see.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Team Upstate is ready for the start, the fact that Dr. Ferrari is staying in our hotel is a mere coincidence.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

And to think I put that much trust in Google, hmpf!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Done. 

Allez, Ill Songos!!!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

team Goryl is here to impress. my strategy was to not waste 26 points on the human anabolic experiment, but i suppose consistency is key. Also, did not touch Alberto with a ten foot pole. 

(lol at the obligatory steel is real entry)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Made my last second team shake up, once again assuring my place as pack fodder.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

in, von zipper wheelmen... good luck everyone. see you in Paris


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

OK in here and over on the NBCSN as well... Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I gambled and took Contador instead of Sagan, thinking it might pay off in the long run. Someone shoot me.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Y'all who picked Alaphillipe are doing really well...and he is one of the names being mentioned as a contender tomorrow...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> Made my last second team shake up, once again assuring my place as pack fodder.


Well, after 7 stages you're in the catbird seat! And your team looks formidable going forward, with both Valverde and Quintana likely to rack up big points, and Sagan sitting on a huge cache.

it's interesting that most of teams in the top ten have chosen different GC guys. That should spice things up - perhaps starting tomorrow!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah the boys are doing some serious frame striding this tour, not sure what they're on. 










I'm a proud papa though. We'll see how the robots and fairies do against the stone cold killers, should be fun.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

OK, now those of us who spent the cash on Froome are gonna start scooting up on those who fortuitously went with Alaphilippe.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

PJay said:


> OK, now those of us who spent the cash on Froome are gonna start scooting up on those who fortuitously went with Alaphilippe.


Nope. I have Froome AND Alaphillipe and went precisely nowhere today.

This is a tough league, man.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

well, i guess renshaw will not be getting me a lot of points from here on out.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

On the eve of break one, I have to share my joy in being way ahead of the Viking! Hopefully my BO offends thy nostrils! 

-Old Man


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Curses!

I had four guys in the breakaway. They all got dropped.

I'm gonna get a spectator to drop a Slovakian flag in a certain someone's spokes...


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I needed Kittel to win everything on offer and Sagan and Cavendish to fall off the back. As it is, team Steel is pack fodder from here on out.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I gambled on Quintana so as to fit in some other riders, who have come through for me big time. Sadly, Nairo has been a colossal bust so far.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> I gambled on Quintana so as to fit in some other riders, who have come through for me big time. Sadly, Nairo has been a colossal bust so far.


It's always my style to bet against the heavy favorite to do the same, squeeze in someone else that might contribute well to the race. I did the same in grabbing Nairo in place of Froome. Hoping maybe for a repeat of last year's mountains. So far he sure is shitting an egg on us.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> It's always my style to bet against the heavy favorite to do the same, squeeze in someone else that might contribute well to the race. I did the same in grabbing Nairo in place of Froome. Hoping maybe for a repeat of last year's mountains. So far he sure is shitting an egg on us.


Did the same as you guys... And I was high on Pinot... Ouch.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Team Pinchflat isn't too far back. I have Froome, Mollema, Sagan....and Kittle...
What a waste of money on the big guy this year. Of course if Mollema holds his spot and Kittel gets out of his funk and wins on the Champs I may take it.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Did the same as you guys... And I was high on Pinot... Ouch.


I had Pinot favored in my predictions - oh, well.

--well, Izagirre has joined Renshaw on the sideline, watching my velogames team fade away...


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

PJay said:


> I had Pinot favored in my predictions - oh, well.
> 
> --well, Izagirre has joined Renshaw on the sideline, watching my velogames team fade away...


I didn't mean to sound cold - I just read Izagirre is out with a broken collarbone - Terrible! -Get well soon, Gorka!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Team Goryl going strong! all this without Froome. 

Pozzovivo and Teklehamenot are complete fails, with something like negative five points between these two. Rohan Dennis will hopefully come through today.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, Dennis has gone home.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

JSR said:


> Unfortunately, Dennis has gone home.


Ha! Way to piss in my cereal man.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Argh that smell!

Every old dog must have his day, seems I'm destined to be pack fodder this time around.

How the mighty have fallen!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm enjoying the race.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I'm enjoying the race.


No doubt! You're en fuego!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

il sogno said:


> I'm enjoying the race.


I enjoyed stage 20!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The Il Sognos hold on FTW in the face of a furious finish by Du Fik Creme thing!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Ah, well - middle of the pack.

There is always next year.

LostViking - thanks for setting it up!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Rawr Il Sogno! I came up 30 something points short, might be the closest point wise on RBR. Despite the narrow second place finish, I relish the spanking I put on Viking! 

Great tour, great peeps. Chapeau Il Sogno...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow. What a reshuffle in the last two days. What happened? I went from 5th to 10th overnight. I guess Greipel win was weighted heavily?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

PJay said:


> Ah, well - middle of the pack.


Same for me, after a really strong first week no less. 

Congrats to the podium finishers! And thanks LostViking!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Again, that's LostViking! And congratulations Il Sognos! And the podium! I got my first ever TDF stage win and finished top 1/3rd, I'm happy with that... For now.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Thank you, thank you. I don't like Froome but I picked him figuring if Nairo or someone else won, I'd be happy either way. That was fun.


----------

